# Convertir una fase en tres fases para un calentador trifásico de 12 Kw



## Fernando Suarez (Jun 28, 2008)

Necesito un circuito para covertir 220 vac 60 Hz a trifásico puesto que tengo un calentado de tres fase de 12 kw. Alguien me puede ayudar? Me imagino que por medio de capacitores sería lo más simple


----------



## fernandob (Jun 28, 2008)

hola, mira ponele que te rompas el cu........creando trifasica exacta o sea senoides desfasadas 120 grados.....
no ahorrarias potencia, es mas , tendrias perdidas y un proyecto de la gran 7 .

para que luego alguien te diga:

por que no simplemente cambiabas la conexion de las R . (no es un motor)  para alimentarlas a 220v ?   

existe un ANTES de comenzar a diseñar, y es pensar si hace falta.

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 28, 2008)

Fernando Suarez dijo:
			
		

> ... Me imagino que por medio de capacitores sería lo más simple


No solo *no* es lo mas simple, es absurdo.  
En esas potencias, se usa una conexion trifasica nada mas que para no sobrecargar inutilmente una fase.

Si las resistencias estan en estrella, destapas la bornera, puenteas las tres fases y mandas el centro a neutro.

Si estan en triangulo, tenes que soltar los terminales y conectarlas en paralelo. 
Peeero, como la tension por rama ahora es menor te va a quedar un calefactor de 4kW.  Si igual te alcanza no hay problema. 
Pero si no, a menos que cada rama este compuesta por varias resistencias necesitarias un autotransformador de por lo menos 12kVA. Y ahi pienso que te convendria comprar un calefactor directamente.


----------



## Samuel Barahona Prieto (Jul 4, 2008)

Modificar las conexiones de las resistencias y utilizar un autotransformador de 12 KW es la 
solucion acertada, pero es muy costoso. Es mas económico cambiar las 3 resistencias por unas de 115 V con el mismo vatiaje de las originales - se puede hacer con relativa facilidad....

Saludos.


----------



## djmyky (Jul 18, 2008)

amigos  no se pero vi  aveces lineas de alta  10000vca  entrar una fase a un transformador nose  de que tipo y salia de aahi una red monofasica y/o trifasica  puede ser


----------



## wacalo (Jul 24, 2008)

Eduardo escribió:


> Si estan en triangulo, tenes que soltar los terminales y conectarlas en paralelo.
> Peeero, como la tension por rama ahora es menor te va a quedar un calefactor de 4kW. Si igual te alcanza no hay problema.


Lo correcto es: P1=12Kw = 3xUxU/R, si ahora cambiamos la conexión de triángulo a conexión paralelo tenemos: P2 = 3x(U/sqr2)(U/sqr2)/R = 3xUxU/2R = P1/2 = 6Kw
Nota: sqr2=Raíz cuadrada de 2
Potencia: P=(U al cuadrado) (sobre R) = UxU/R  (Monofásica)


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 24, 2008)

wacalo dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo escribió:
> 
> 
> > Si estan en triangulo, tenes que soltar los terminales y conectarlas en paralelo.
> ...


Nones, se te mezclo con la relacion entre valor de pico y valor eficaz (sqr2).

En una linea trifasica la relacion entre 'tension entre lineas' y 'tension de fase' es sqr3.

Nada mas acordate que vos estas usando trifasica de 380V y monofasica de 220V  (380/220 = 1.73 ~ sqr3 )


----------



## wacalo (Jul 24, 2008)

Eduardo: Perdón por la metida de pata.
Tenes razón es sqr3.
Saludos.


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 25, 2008)

buenos dias me parece que habria que arrancar sabiendo si esta conectaco en estrella , triangulo o en paralelo de eso despues vemos porque si esta en estrella y con que voltage trabajaba originalmente, en este opino porque soy un infiltrado si se fijan en mi nombre...


----------



## Tabelec (Oct 22, 2016)

hola Amigos del blog...
necesito saber como conectar un variador de frecuencia  que se alimenta con 2 fases obtenidas de un Trafo de 220 Vac. a salida de 2 fases 380vac.
cual es la idea que a traves del VDF obtener 3 fases, esto lo necesito para hacer prueba de control solamente no requiero gran potencia...
fabrico tableros eléctricos
desde ya gracias si alguien me puede ayudar...


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 22, 2016)

Hola Tabelec, bienvenido al foro.

Si solamente lo vas a energizar, puedes alimentar R y T (S queda libre).
Dependiendo de marca, modelo o potencia, el variador podría entrar en falla de Falta de Fase... si eso ocurre, intenta repetir una fase de alimentación en el borne S.

Usa disyuntor termo magnético para protección. Para especificarlo, necesitas la corriente o potencia del variador.
Y si vas a conectar algún motorcito, considera la corriente de él.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 22, 2016)

Hola, bueno, dependiendo del variador, gralmente. éste monitorea las fases de salida, tanto tensión cómo corriente. Si hay diferencia interrumpe la alimentación a la carga. Ya que éstos están diseñados para funcionar con motores. Menciono ésto pues la carga tendrá que estar equilibrada todo el tiempo. Además no será lo mismo si una parte de la carga trifásica es reactiva y la otra resistiva. Pues también habrá problemas.


----------

